# Looking for gossip - what happened to??



## Taffyhorse (12 May 2009)

Ok so I'm bored on a tuesday afternoon and being nosey too  

But after reading all the posts/news about Jordans night out with Spencer Wilton and Oli Townend winning Badders I got to thinking more about their personal lives (said I was bored!)...

Isn't Spencer Wilton with Carl Hester (relationship wise) anymore? Was he ever? I thought he was but could have got that completely wrong... 

And what about Piggy French and Oli - I thought they were  an item but now see they are occupying yards a fair distance apart so am guessing they may have parted company?  

Any other gossip gratefully received...


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

Yes he used to be, he isn't now, he is with Jay Hallim.

ETS:  Although according to a news piece just up on The Sun website, he is with Carl...I am confused, don't listen to a word I say LOL!


----------



## gummybear (12 May 2009)

No idea!  Although whoever (if anyone) is with Oli I have to say I am rather jelous, and bet they had a good night Sunday/Monday!!


----------



## Lippyx (12 May 2009)

Sorry... Have I missed something? Relationship... as in partners, as in sleeping with..??? Are they...... you know.... "lick the other side of the stamp" as they say???

Sorry.. completely out of it here!!


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

dito Gummy bear Oli isnt the most prettiest of guys but there is something about him, something very charming and lovely, I wouldnt say no a roll in the hay barn lol 

I still thought he was with Piggy but some radom girl gave him a right old slap on te lips when he won Badminton maybe thats his new Gf? and as for Carl and Spence no idea


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

Carl and Spencer are most certainly gay.  Jay has had girlfriends too


----------



## Taffyhorse (12 May 2009)

Oli licks 'the right side of the stamp' as it were but Spencer prefers t'other side...


----------



## PinkFairy (12 May 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who took a liking to Oli!!


----------



## RhiannonE (12 May 2009)

I knew Carl was too well groomed! 
I love all this horsey gossip - who's with who and all that! 
I did tell my OH that I might leave him if one of the Whittakers would have me - can't go wrong with that sort of sponsorship haha!


----------



## Madam_max (12 May 2009)

Eugh!  But you do have to look at them


----------



## RhiannonE (12 May 2009)

True but there was one lad that wasn't too bad looking -can't remember his name though and probably shamefully young as they seem to be riding since nappies those Whittakers!! lol!


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Eugh!  But you do have to look at them  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I know bless them. Ellen is the only one with good looks bless her but am not that way inclined lol 
But defintly Mr Townend


----------



## gummybear (12 May 2009)

heehee - this is quite amusing - but we never got to the bottom of whether Oliver T was single or not!  Poor people, us prying into their private lives!!  Feel guilty now!


----------



## Tinkerbee (12 May 2009)

Carl Hester is gay? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sooo behind.


----------



## PinkFairy (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Carl Hester is gay? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sooo behind. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I only learned that today too..


----------



## JosieSmith (12 May 2009)

I'm behind too!  I wondered about Carl Hester, is it true that he's gay or is it hearsay?  And Spencer Wilton can't be responsible for Katie and Peter's breakup if he's gay too!

And I agree, wouldn't say no to Oli!

Jo


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

I dunno if he is or not although a friend of mine works for him I believe but dont have their number no more, Maybe ill email him?


----------



## Shilasdair (12 May 2009)

Oh my devil.
Where have you all been?!
S


----------



## Hippona (12 May 2009)

Should have been out fixing the 'gaydar' me thinks......


----------



## Abbeygale (12 May 2009)

I can't believe that Carl Hester would be thought as straight!!! ha ha!!!


----------



## somethingorother (12 May 2009)

I didn't know Carl Hestor was gay either! Glad it's not just me. Although the old gaydar did suggest it once or twice, but i ignored it in favour of the future husband-dar. Damnit, will have to find another incredible horseman with lovely long legs, well groomed, well spoken and handsome to drool over 
	
	
		
		
	


	





OH will be pleased though, i told him he wouldn't see me for dust if CH came along


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't believe that Carl Hester would be thought as straight!!! ha ha!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yep yep. Does make you wonder lol


----------



## hellspells (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I can't believe that Carl Hester would be thought as straight!!! ha ha!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yep yep. Does make you wonder lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me niether!!


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

What about Mr Fox-pitt? Hes good looking long leggs, good horse man, yet married but you could always dream lol


----------



## Taffyhorse (12 May 2009)

Sadly I'll have to go now and pick this up again in the morning grr 

Adios Amigos!


----------



## somethingorother (12 May 2009)

Oh yes Mr WFP has been growing on me a lot as of late. But i'm more of a dressage person, i close my eyes watching xc lol! But yes, he can more than happily fill the gap for a while


----------



## PinkFairy (12 May 2009)

*Rushes off to fix gaydar* 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Think the one everyone at college had a crush on was Ben Maher!


----------



## Hippona (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rushes off to fix gaydar* 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Think the one everyone at college had a crush on was Ben Maher! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Nooo.....really? See I thought he licked the back of the stamp too, but apparantly not.

Think my gaydar must be too sensitive LOL!


----------



## k1963 (12 May 2009)

I thought Helen Wilson had moved in with Oli , but maybe she only keeps her horses there ?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yours , 
Confused  of Norfolk


----------



## Paint it Lucky (12 May 2009)

I used to think Carl Hester was straight, until I heard him speak!


----------



## RhiannonE (12 May 2009)

Ben Mayher! He's quite cute i suppose but I only think that from seeing him in person - the pics of him that i've seen aren't all that flattering :-s


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

I dunno am still a little unsure about him though id prob snap him like a twigg lol


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to think Carl Hester was straight, until I heard him speak! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Am with you on that one. He does look it just dosent sound it bless him. Love watching him ride though


----------



## RhiannonE (12 May 2009)

Yeah I prefer my men to be a bit,well, manly! Not skinny as a supermodel and better looking bum than me!


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

I love my men muscular with a nice bum that you can grab onto. a guy that could pick me up with one hand.


----------



## Cyrus (12 May 2009)

Oli definately has that bit of something I suppose its as hes not one of those lanky skinny male riders that seem to be about, he also looks very cheeky, my kinda boy

Must admit though I have a little thing about Harry Meade since he sat a few seats away from me at thursdays dressage


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

umm I think you might be on to something there hes not bad is he.
But no id still go for Ollie just something there but cannot put my finger on it (if only lol)


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

Its his yorkshire charm


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

I think its gotta have something to do with the accent or the humor maybe is funny.

Think maybe just leave it to charm,.


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

He makes me laugh now when he trys to be posh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he never used to be at pony club.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Must admit though I have a little thing about Harry Meade since he sat a few seats away from me at thursdays dressage 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's a sweetie!  (And I'm old enough to be his Mum! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  But he's also VERY nice - sweet and unassuming!  Oh to be 30 years younger!!


----------



## kirstyfk (12 May 2009)

One year at Blair we were watching the last class in the BSJA ring. There was a seat next to my mum and we all got very excited when Blyth Tait asked her if it was free. She replied yes and couldn't believe and Olympic medalist was going to sit next to her........ until he picked the seat up and sat beside my dad!


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2009)

ben maher has a girlfriend called kathleen baker although has a super camp voice so im not convinced not sure about olis "marital status" have a friend who events at that level so will text her noe and get bac to you all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Francis whittington is engaged and he in SUPER camp so you never can tell !!!


----------



## rocketdog69 (12 May 2009)

If Oli Townend walked past me and tripped up, I'd be under him like a shot! lol

He's got something very "come to bed" about him!

We can only dream!


----------



## RussianGirl (12 May 2009)

I heard that Oli went both ways... This was after the uncle of a friend said that said friend had fallen out with him in an argument about 'Sax' (Saxon cross) but then mentioned that he thought that changing one letter of that word would be closer to the truth...

I don't want to name names, but I have also seen pictures of those two in rather overenthusiastic hugs... you never know =P


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 May 2009)

Carl is SO obviously gay 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Oli and Piggy split a while ago, but I can't for the life of me remember where I found out. I have a feeling it might have been a magazine but could be way out.


----------



## RoyalPolo (12 May 2009)

Well from what i hear as i live in the area were his yard used to be he split from piggy and shes still at that yard.

He also bats for both sides and sleeps with some or maybe even all of his grooms? He also drink drives etc etc i have so many stories i've been told wether they are true or not is another matter.

Also not a very nice person according to people around here who have had incounters with him i know a few stories and i found one of his grooms to be extremely rude a quite a few years back.


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

Here we go another thread about what oli does. I wish people would get there facts right.


----------



## blackmagic (12 May 2009)

Have always wondered whether Piggy French is actually called Piggy?!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyfk (12 May 2009)

Because when she was a baby her big sister thought she looked like a pig(let) and the name stuck.


----------



## not_with_it (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Here we go another thread about what oli does. I wish people would get there facts right. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im sure you heard the gossip about Oli and a certain DB!


----------



## wench (12 May 2009)

I prefer leering at jockeys to eventers


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Here we go another thread about what oli does. I wish people would get there facts right. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im sure you heard the gossip about Oli and a certain DB! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Yep know all about that however its going to turn into aload of gossip thats not true.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 May 2009)

Oli does not just lick one side of the stamp.


----------



## teddyt (12 May 2009)

Dont know about all this stamp licking malarkey and  dont know who DB is but i did once hear that OT had a shirt lifting encounter with a KC.


----------



## Chestersmum (12 May 2009)

I'm clearly so out of the loop - I don't know who DB or KC are?! Anyone able to enlighten me?


----------



## RunToEarth (12 May 2009)

L- It was JB that told Becca and me, that is why I thought it was true, coming from his OH...


----------



## 3BayGeldings (12 May 2009)

someone has to PM with with who DB is... otherwise it's just cruel!


----------



## Chestersmum (12 May 2009)

If they PM you, I want a PM too! Pleeeeease.


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

You lot are very funny!  Specsavers for those who think BM is hot, and new gaydars for those who think CH is straight!!!

Oh and if the truth about a lot of riders came out I think most of you would faint in your Pinot!  And people think Riders is far fetched...


----------



## WeeBrown (12 May 2009)

Yep, had also heard the DB rumour - not sure you'll get many yards round here that didn't....was last year though that one.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 May 2009)

Oh god yes the story is at least a couple of years old, but news in yorkshire takes a while to spead


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

what a bunch of shallow people..sleeping around..sleeping with women then men i hope the women know they are bi sexuall.

They all sound like spoilt children who where born with a silver spoon in their mouths &amp; prob still breast fed by their mothers lol


----------



## 3BayGeldings (12 May 2009)

Ok let's see... DB could mean Danny Baker, David Beckham, Daniel Beddingfield?!


----------



## RunToEarth (12 May 2009)

I'm sorry, you come across as the shallow one, and extremely narrow minded.


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
what a bunch of shallow people..sleeping around..sleeping with women then men i hope the women know they are bi sexuall.

They all sound like spoilt children who where born with a silver spoon in their mouths &amp; prob still breast fed by their mothers lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said Rosiie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 someone just jumping on the wagon oli was not born with a silver spoon he has had to work hard.

Thats it now im not sticking up for him


----------



## Amaretto (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Carl Hester is gay? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sooo behind. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I only learned that today too.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

OMG wake up!  As well as that, Spencer and Carl ran a yard together and Spencer produced the young horses such as Dolendo. lol


----------



## Amaretto (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If Oli Townend walked past me and tripped up, I'd be under him like a shot! lol

He's got something very "come to bed" about him!

We can only dream! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't get it!?  Explain...


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

who said oli ? and to the lady who made that PERSONAL comment about me which their was no need for at all..what planet are you living on..but by the look of that picture you look like you are on drugs


----------



## 3BayGeldings (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If Oli Townend walked past me and tripped up, I'd be under him like a shot! lol

He's got something very "come to bed" about him!

We can only dream! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't get it!?  Explain... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


What needs to be explained? Basically - she wants to be underneath him!


----------



## dingle12 (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
who said oli ? and to the lady who made that PERSONAL comment about me which their was no need for at all..what planet are you living on..but by the look of that picture you look like you are on drugs 

[/ QUOTE ]

How dare you make a comment like that saying someone is on drugs. You dont know her and you come out with something like that. Get over youself.


----------



## Amaretto (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If Oli Townend walked past me and tripped up, I'd be under him like a shot! lol

He's got something very "come to bed" about him!

We can only dream! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't get it!?  Explain... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Get that bit! lol.  But what is the attraction to him?  Cheeky Yorkshire charm?  Seems like loads of people fancy him... 
	
	
		
		
	


	






What needs to be explained? Basically - she wants to be underneath him!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Amaretto (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If Oli Townend walked past me and tripped up, I'd be under him like a shot! lol

He's got something very "come to bed" about him!

We can only dream! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't get it!?  Explain... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


What needs to be explained? Basically - she wants to be underneath him!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

sorry for previous post, got giddy and didn't check it!

Anyway, get that she/he wants to be under him, lol. But what is the attraction to him? Cheeky Yorkshire charm? Seems like loads of people fancy him...


----------



## KatB (12 May 2009)

Hmm, agree wth Weezy, alot of what happens behind "closed" doors so to speak would make your toes curl 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Everything isnt as it seems... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 And those who think Oli is fit, Eurgh!!!! But maybe thats cos I know where he has been


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

dingle 12...she had a go at me first..i never said she took drugs..you did so u must know something i dont.

See you have  just jumped to a conclusion before you know the facts...which in your previous post you frown upon so really ur just Contradicting yourself.


----------



## Equus Leather (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oli licks 'the right side of the stamp' as it were but Spencer prefers t'other side... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunately, this isn't quite true...both sides of the Oli stamp are being licked.


----------



## diggerbez (12 May 2009)

i thought OT had a thing with a MO (male)? or am i really out of the loop....i really don't understand why people fancy him...but then i have a really strong dislike for him that i cannot explain- i have no reason, i just don't like him!

oh....and how on earth did people not realise that CH was gay?!!!!!! definitely some broken gaydars out there!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 May 2009)

I've fancied him for YEARS. i used to have a poster of him on my wall (from the ad for Champion hats!)


----------



## Taffyhorse (13 May 2009)

Wow - seems I missed a fascinating conflab after I had to leave yesterday!! I never knew OT went both ways - you learn something new every day!! 

Maybe we should run a poll for top totty in the horse world - any takers??


----------



## Fransurrey (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Carl Hester is gay? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sooo behind. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I only learned that today too.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Even I knew that!


----------



## RunToEarth (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
dingle 12...she had a go at me first..i never said she took drugs..you did so u must know something i dont.

See you have  just jumped to a conclusion before you know the facts...which in your previous post you frown upon so really ur just Contradicting yourself. 

[/ QUOTE ]
So you have the right to judge someone you do not know at all by saying they were born with a silver spoon and are shallow, yet when I turn your comment on yourself I am nasty and uncalled for? Get over yourself sweetheart, you really do need to get into the real world...


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 May 2009)

Just read on Q Sport Horse's blog that Oliver T is with Nina Barbour now!


----------

